# firefox-3.5.5,1 & Browser Startup Error



## vigol (Dec 24, 2009)

Error Message:
Browser Startup Error
*The bookmarks and history system will not be functional because one of Firefox's files is in use by another application. Some security software can cause this problem.
*
I followed instruction from
http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/The+bookmarks+and+history+system+will+not+be+functional?style_mode=inproduct
without any success
even with root install/run and chmod -R 777 /root/.mozilla!!
_firefox-3.5.5,1
Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; FreeBSD i386; en-US; rv:1.9.1.5) Gecko/20091212 Firefox/3.5.5_
does a firefox-3.5.6,1 installation, instead of firefox-3.5.5,1 solve this problem?

*Installing lang/perl5.8 instead of lang/perl5.10 solved the problem*


----------



## vigol (Dec 25, 2009)

I was installing *firefox-3.0.15,1* & *3.5.5,1*. both have a same problem in GNOME 2.28, but no problem in Gnome 2.24.
I'm going to swicth to KDE.
Does any one have this problem in KDE4 ?


----------



## crsd (Dec 25, 2009)

Try running: [cmd=""]find ~/.mozilla/ -type f -exec fstat {} \; | grep -v USER[/cmd] (not sure if there is more elegant way  ) to identify which process lock file(s) in ~/.mozilla


----------



## vigol (Dec 25, 2009)

While firerox is running the only process that access this directory is firefox itself *firefox-bin*, and in the other occasions no process at all.
permissions are sufficient (I tested will 777 too)
no extensions, no addons ports, just a fresh installation.
:\:\


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 28, 2009)

> I was installing firefox-3.0.15,1 & 3.5.5,1.



Both versions have vulnerabilities. Run portaudit against your installed ports. I suggest you update firefox to version 3.5.6.


----------



## vigol (Dec 29, 2009)

same problem in *firefox-3.6.b5,1*
I checked mozillia forums, there was same problem that had solved with AVG plug-ins disabling.
But I havn't that extention.
I disable all plugins/extentions/addon and went to *-safe-mode*. stll same problem.
I should think )Maybe( It's related to *perl5.10*. I was trying to *deinstall* it and go back to *perl5.8*. but it can't deinstall!!, It reported that perl uninstalled, but perl is still there.


----------

